# Fake Firelight



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got a narrow space that I want to emit fake firelight. Previously I used randomly twinkling Xmas lights, but the effect was always kind of cheesy. The string finally gave up the ghost and I'd like the replacement to look better.

The tricky part is the small space where the light has to be mounted. It's just under four feet wide, five inches deep and around five inches high - too small for the usual fluttering silk. The light needs to be thrown up on a vertical surface around two feet wide and three feet high. It's mounted at my garage door and needs to be visible from the street, twenty-five or thirty feet away.

Any ideas?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

If there is AC available, maybe you could use flicker bulbs, or build a flicker box something like this:




then you can use a yellow or orange spot that will flicker.
This seems like the simplest way to make this happen by Friday.
An MP3 player playing sounds of a fireplace would really help, at least for people a bit closer.

Barring that, a new string of flickering / blinking Christmas lights may be the way to go. Maybe diffuse their light with orange cellophane?

Good luck!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I punted and made some Great Stuff embers with twinkling orange lights. Not really what I wanted but it does look pretty creepy at night. With embers in the mouth and a new red light behind the eyes, people say my "furnace face" façade is much scarier this year.

Interesting technique for flicker. I'll have to give it a try when I'm not under the gun.


----------

